# Popular song in Germany ...



## Anagor (Dec 20, 2014)

It's not my kind of music normally (which is Rock, Metal), but I like the lyrics ... It's in German, translation below:



A rough translation I found online:

In this House, where I live
Is everything as usual
Familiar to puke
Man, every day is just so
I put rounds through mine pond
I want only still get out of here
I need more space and fresh air
I need to go somewhere quickly
Otherwise I'm growing out here
I make a dive through the door
I let it all behind me
Got something big in their sights
I never return to me
There is nothing that keeps me, au revoir
Forget who I was
Forget my Nam'n
It will never be as it was
I'm gone, au au
Au au au revoir
Au revoir
Au revoir
Au revoir
To see again? On no '
I packed my stuff, I'm in
Otherwise only dream will remain for me
I need freedom, I go to travel
I'm doing everything, what I missed
Ride ' a rubber boat up to Alaska
I jump in Singapore in the cold water
I'm looking for the wide and then I tank new energy since
I see places from the ' others never heard
I feel like Humboldt or Steve Irwin
I'm sitting in the jungle on the throne of the Maya
In the footsteps of Messner, Indiana Jones
The Phönix is now a departure
Au revoir, my friends, bye
I monkey dead, say to good-bye, cover the old life
Like the children in India, I'm aShoe
There is nothing that keeps me, au revoir
Forget who I was
Forget my Nam'n
It will never be as it was
I'm gone, au au
Au au au revoir
Au revoir
Au revoir
Au revoir


----------



## Tude (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah, definitely interesting lyrics!! How are you doing?


----------



## Anagor (Dec 21, 2014)

Tude said:


> Yeah, definitely interesting lyrics!! How are you doing?



I'm fine.  Thanks for asking ...

I'll go to England again in a few days (Fr Dec 26 by coach, will arrive Sa 27 at 7am in London if everything goes as planned), plan to spend NYE with friends near Leeds and visit friends I know from Germany end of January in Norwich. Between those appointments ... no plans. I'd like to explore south England (maybe meeting landpirate there) and I'd like to visit Scotland, too. Especially Edinburgh. Will be quite a zigzag route, I guess. 

In February I'll be no longer an employee, but a freelancer again, which is great. Having a 9-5 job is not really working for me as I found out.

For the future I think about becoming a kind of digital nomad.  Traveling and working the same time. Perhaps exploring south Europe for a few months. Spain, Italy and so on. Or east Europe. Costs are lower there as in Germany or especially UK or northern Europe countries. So I guess I can cover my expenses (including tax and health insurance which would be the most I guess) by working only a few hours per day and having the rest of the day for traveling/chilling/meeting people/having a good time. 

Well, don't know. I don't plan ahead many months. But that's the rough idea.

Best thing is my parents support me in doing this. So even while traveling I'll always have a homebase (staying there if not traveling, receiving mail and alike while traveling) and someone who would help me if things go wrong (which I hope won't happen). Makes it much easier. In Germany it's difficult to maintain a bank account without a residence, for example.

Live is good. 

When it comes to the lyrics, I like especially:

I put rounds through mine pond
I want only still get out of here
I need more space and fresh air
I need to go somewhere quickly
Otherwise I'm growing out here

I'm not so much with the lines:

Forget who I was
Forget my Nam'n

It's always good to come back to places and people you like/love.


----------

